# Need Gold Shirts



## JCyrus (Sep 7, 2008)

So I am planning on starting a t-shirt company with one design. I'd like to be able to use PrintMojo, but I just don't have the capital to make that kind of investment right now. I have enough to make the minimum purchase but I'm afraid that I wouldn't be able to keep up with growing demand.

Because of this, I've decided to try and used Spreadshirt or some type of print-on-demand fulfillment service. Ideally I'd like to stick around with print on demand until I've made enough to feel confident making an investment on PrintMojo.

The problem I'm experiencing however, is that it is IMPERATIVE that the design be on a gold t-shirt (think West Virginia University "old gold"). Gildan, and most of the major manufacturers make shirts this color, but Spreadshirt does not carry them.

Do I have other options? Am I just screwed until I can make an investment company like PrintMojo?

I'm really stuck in a bit of a rut and would really appreciate help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What about Spearshirt's American Apparel gold?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Zazzle carries gold t-shirts for you to customize.


----------



## JCyrus (Sep 7, 2008)

I managed to find a friend with a bit of money willing to invest, so this is no longer an issue.


----------

